# Precise



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Has anyone fed Precise foods before? I have never tried them, but when I was ordering food, Petflow had these 2 on their trials so I got them for Pongo. Just curious, but I don't recall seeing citrus fiber in a dog food before or spring yellow pea flour (or starch). So I guess we will see how he does. 5lbs last him at least a month if not a little longer. That is why I like the trials! He gets a new food and it is cheap to try it. Since his new heart meds are $65 a bottle every 6 weeks plus the others, we need to save some money! 

This one is the grain free Lamb and Turkey
INGREDIENTS:

Lamb Meal, Garbanzo Beans, Spring Yellow Pea Flour, Spring Yellow Pea Starch, Turkey Meal, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Ascorbyl Palmitate), Citrus Fiber, Dried Egg Product, Natural Flavor, Flaxseed, Lecithin, Menhaden Fish Oil, Fat Product (natural source of omega-3 DHA from algae), Chicken Cartilage (source of Glucosamine and Chondroitin Sulfate), Dried Kelp, Dried Apples, Dried Carrots, Dried Cranberries, Dried Blueberries, Chamomile, Dandelion, Peppermint, Rosemary, Turmeric, Dried Bacillus coagulans fermentation product, Chicory Root (a source of Inulin), Potassium Chloride, Salt, Choline Chloride, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Calcium Ascorbate (source of Vitamin C), Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Amino¬ Acid Chelate, Biotin, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acid Chelate, Calcium Carbonate, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Niacin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, DL-Methionine, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Folic Acid, Selenium Yeast, Calcium Iodate.
Crude Protein 27.00% (min), Crude Fat 17.00% (min), Crude Fiber 3.50% (max), Moisture 10.00% (max), Omega-6 Fatty Acids 2.70% (min)*, Omega-3 Fatty Acids 0.55% (min)*, DHA (Docosahexaenoic Acid) 0.10% (min)*, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) 25 mg/lb (min)*, Glucosamine 350 mg/kg*, Chondroitin Sulfate 275 mg/kg*


Wild at Heart Flight Duck and Turkey 
Duck Meal, Turkey Meal, Ground Brown Rice, Potato, Oatmeal, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Ascorbyl Palmitate), Rice Bran, Citrus Fiber, Flaxseed, Dried Egg Product, Natural Flavor, Lecithin, Fat Product (natural source of omega-3 DHA from algae), Chicken Cartilage (source of Glucosamine and Chondroitin Sulfate), Dried Kelp, Alfalfa, Peas, Dried Apples, Dried Carrots, Dried Cranberries, Dried Blueberries, Chamomile, Dandelion, Peppermint, Rosemary, Turmeric, Menhaden Fish Oil, Bacillus coagulans GBI-30 6086, Chicory Root (a source of Inulin), Potassium Chloride, Salt, Dicalcium Phosphate, Choline Chloride, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Calcium Ascorbate (source of Vitamin C), Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Biotin, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acid Chelate, Calcium Carbonate, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Niacin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, DL-Methionine, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Folic Acid, Selenium Yeast, Calcium Iodate.

Crude Protein – 24.00% (min); Crude Fat – 15.00% (min); Crude Fiber – 3.50% (max); Moisture – 10.00% (max); Calcium (Ca) – 1.10% (min); Phosphorus (P) – 0.90% (min Omega-6 Fatty Acids – 2.60% (min)*; Omega-3 Fatty Acids – 0.50% (min)*; DHA (Docosahexaenoic Acid) – 0.05% (min)*; Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) – 25 mg/lb (min)*; Glucosamine – 350 mg/kg *; Chondroitin Sulfate – 275 mg/kg*


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

The standard foods like Precise Endurance are excellent. The company is great but I would pass on those new formulas. Very expensive yet pretty average.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Well I'm just using the trials. I paid $5 for 5.5lbs of each food. Each one will last Pongo about 4-5 weeks. He is almost 16 yrs old and has CHF. He is actually eating Bil Jac Sensitive right because of his teeth, but I've been using an enzyme toothpaste and it loosened the plaque enough I was able to scale them and they are looking pretty good. Vet doesn't want to put him under anesthesia if we don't have too. If I soften the food, he can eat most dry food, but the Bil Jac is just easier (but is expensive). Just put on new meds, but some days when he swells with fluid too much, he doesn't want to eat, but if offered something different he will usually eat it which he needs to eat to take his pills. He only gets 1/4 cup 2x a day with some can food. But I will say his coat is awesome on the Bil Jac. So soft, shiny and thick.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Bil-Jac is a great food. The woman that chairs the Health Committee for The Great Dane Club of America uses Bil-Jac and has for decades. I bet she knows a thing or two.

It is expensive but there are coupons that get the cost to $1.25lb and I think there is frequent buying program. I like pelleted foods and it would be nice if more were available. There is one made in Holland that is excellent but not available here.

16 wow....I had a JR that lived to 19 and she ate Wayne's Doggy O's that the oil company delivered, beet pulp from the bin and horse manure. She was a little thing. I remember the owl that almost took her away.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Pongo is 1/2 Jack Russel and best guess would be 1/2 American Eskimo. Mom was the JRT and she got out while in heat and every pup looked completely different, but one of the neighbors had a male Eskie. 

I have had him since he was 5 weeks old. 

He was around 5 yrs old here










He has always been around 22lbs, but is 21.5 right now. Big time ratter. Even at his age, he will go after a rat and kill it. Overall been a healthy dog, his bloodwork was perfect 6 months ago, but his heart is giving out.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

riddick4811 said:


> Pongo is 1/2 Jack Russel and best guess would be 1/2 American Eskimo. Mom was the JRT and she got out while in heat and every pup looked completely different, but one of the neighbors had a male Eskie.
> 
> I have had him since he was 5 weeks old.
> 
> ...


He is coughing at night?


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, he is coughing at night. He has a heart murmur and the vet said his lungs sounded very dry. Low energy, sleeps most of the day and night. He is on benazapril, lasix and we just started Vetmedin. First day on the Vetmedin, he wanted to join us on a walk. So I am hoping it will make him feel better.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

We do the best we can with old dogs. I am sure you are doing your best.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Well the grain free Lamb and Turkey was a big hit. It is small, flat pieces and he was able to eat it dry. He gobbled it up and looked for more. Only problem was the other dogs all want it. Must smell good to them!


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I've heard nothing but good things from people that I know using it, not sure if I would use it myself but that is only due to the fact Charlie couldn't eat it and I don't like feeding two separate foods. I know a ton of people that feed the food as it is what one local trainer really recommends, it works for all of his dogs and most of the fosters he takes in so he says.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Texas Farm Products is another EU cert. plant. Precise (Precept in EU) is a good brand. They also sell Lone Star in Europe which is a reasonable good value brand.


----------



## MNBark (Jan 23, 2013)

riddick4811 said:


> Pongo is 1/2 Jack Russel and best guess would be 1/2 American Eskimo. Mom was the JRT and she got out while in heat and every pup looked completely different, but one of the neighbors had a male Eskie.
> 
> I have had him since he was 5 weeks old.
> 
> He was around 5 yrs old here


Look at that face!! So sweet.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

DaViking said:


> Texas Farm Products is another EU cert. plant. Precise (Precept in EU) is a good brand. They also sell Lone Star in Europe which is a reasonable good value brand.


I wonder if Lone Star in Europe is like Star Pro here.

Texas Farm Products also makes the Red Flannel, Exclusive and Infinia foods that Land O Lakes sells in the feed stores.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He is so cute, you have done a very good job with him. Jack Russels must be long lived. I would say he could eat what ever he wanted to.


----------

